# DIY: (Pictures) Removing and Reinstalling the Trunk Lid Liner on a 2010 CC(Access to trunk lid wiring Harness)



## hollidux (Jun 3, 2016)

Goodmorning fellow CC owners!

Recently I've had issues with my trunk lid fog lights. They intermittently go out and replacing bulbs weren't doing me any favors other than wasting $5 a pop.
One of the reasons I joined this Forum was so that I could browse and find tips/tricks/help on repairs on my car without having to pay an arm and a leg for simple fixes. 
With that said, after a quick search I wasn't scoring on tips or help on removing the trunk lid liner on my car, so I ended up buying the VIN specific Servicing and Maintenance manual from https://www.factory-manuals.com 
First off, gotta say getting on of these manuals will be vastly helpful for anyone wanting to fix their cars by themselves (if they are inexperienced with working on foreign cars, like myself).
Alright, onto the tutorial:
BEFORE:








AFTER:









1. TOOLS NEEDED
- Trim remover or a curved pry bar.
- Patience and delicate force. 

2. THE JOB
Alright, the goal of this is to remove the trunk lid liner without breaking anything
- Remove the two endcaps protecting the T-15 torx screws on the lid. You will find 1 cap on each side of the trunk lid latch. They are black rubber and fairly easy to identify.








- Using your trim remover or pry bar (or even a small flathead screwdriver tbh), wiggle it under the plastic latch cover. It sits flush against the liner and is held on by friction. Once you have a little clearance, It's pretty easy to grab and pull off.








NOTE: There are 12 metal clips holding the liner in. (see picture) There is also a small steel wire with a solid cylindrical stopper on the end, when you pull the liner this will detach from the trunk release mechanism.(clips noted in red, emergency release in blue)








- Again, using the trim remover or pry bar, wedge the end against a metal clip and use leverage to pop it out of its socket. Repeat 11 more time and the liner will come off. After you remove a couple clips with whatever tool you're using you should be able to use your hands to GENTLY pull the clips out of their sockets. 

















Installation is reverse of removal. Just make sure you reattach the emergency release latch before you snap the liner back into place! It slides up and into the white holder shown in this picture:









I probably made this a lot more complicated than it needed to be, but hey. Don't get mad at me for being thorough! 
EDIT: When I get the money to replace the trunk lid wiring harness to fix my light issue, I will most likely be posting a DIY on how to do that as well.​


----------



## gunitd50 (Apr 12, 2014)

I need this thank you 

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------

